# New Pic's of my R34 by Bad95Killer @ BIC



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

These some of my R34 Pic's at BIC ( Bahrain International Circuit) Open Track day. 
Pic's got by *Bad95Killer*

Hope you like it


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

I more than like it :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

i love it mate. Nice ride


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

well nice


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

looking sweet


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

WOOW :O Is it a Mine's specced ride, damn


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

That pure sex


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Dammmmnnnn that is sweeet!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh i do like that , was considering a mines spec / looking car myself too as its white lol


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Stunning!


----------



## rhds14 (Nov 16, 2005)

sick, would love to know if it is Mines built too. Not that it matters but adds to the "aura".


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys
more and more coming soon 

Cheers


----------

